# Police Officer Ricky Bryant Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Ricky Bryant Jr.
*DeKalb County Police Department
Georgia*
End of Watch: Wednesday, January 16, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* 2612
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, January 16, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Charged with murder
Officers Ricky Bryant and Eric Barker were shot and killed while working an off duty, uniformed security detail at an apartment complex in Decatur.

Both officers were patrolling the 176-unit apartment complex when they received a report of a suspicious person on Glenwood Road. When they arrived at the location, they were shot in an ambush by two suspects.

A tow truck driver who happened across the scene called 911 approximately 10 minutes later.

Three suspects were apprehended within several days of the incident and charged with murder.

Officer Bryant had served with the DeKalb County Police Department for 2 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Police Officer Eric Barker
DeKalb County Police Department, GA
EOW: Wednesday, January 16, 2008
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
DeKalb County Police Department
3630 Camp Circle
Decatur, GA 30032

Phone: (404) 294-2519

_*Please contact the DeKalb County Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

